# White spots on new Mollies HELP



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got two new orange mollies yesterday and today i noticed there are some white spots forming on my female mollie. its kinda smoothish. idont know if it ick. I thought it might be but im not so sure. She seems to just chill at the bottom of the tank and only move if another fish touches her.... Help please!!!!

Edit: Maybe its just her, and how she is. I don't know. I just don't want her to die. She eats fine and everything...So


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

If the spots look like grains of salt on the fish it is probably ich, if it looks like a cotton ball it is a fungus. My fish got ich and I treated them with Melafix and it went away.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe its ick... Any other fish with white spots?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Maybe its ick... Any other fish with white spots?


Looks like just her. Although I came home and found my male dead. I belive he dide from stress and change of environment because he was perfectly heatlthy. I've put ich stuff in their tank and I think i have some melfix...Im doing a water change tomorrow. Should i do the melefix then? Im going to petsmart tomorrow for my 2 week guarantee. Just going to get baby's instead. the baby the gave me for free is fine. and they are so cute.. 

I have no idea if its ich. It doesn't look like theres a bunch of it. just these weird spots on her fins and tails. Maybe 4 or 5 of them. and one on top of her eye. but they dont really look fuzzy. ahh.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

You can do the Melafix whenever just be sure you does every day for a week even if the spots go away. And you may not need the Melafix if your already putting ich treatment stuff in your tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

kris_41 said:


> You can do the Melafix whenever just be sure you does every day for a week even if the spots go away. And you may not need the Melafix if your already putting ich treatment stuff in your tank.


The ick stuff made my water cloudy...I'd rather use Melefix. Thans though~


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Spots are gone, have no idea what it was.


----------

